# New P229 Equinox owner questions



## wingdo (Sep 26, 2012)

Although I have used guns at ranges for a long long time, they have always ben friends guns. Today I celebrated my 50th b'day by purchasing a lightly used P229 40 cal rail type. Although my 3 day waiting period just started I did fire off a couple hundred rounds tonight at the indoor range. 

Wonderfully handling weapon, and simply beautiful in my eyes. One of the items whicked piqued my interest was the simple switch to a 357 by an easy barrel change, and of course a 9mm change with a new barrel and clip. While the 9mm option holds no interest to me, one item which does intrigue me is the 22LR conversions I have seen on several sites. Due to the massive cheapness of 22 ammo this leads me to wonder if any of these are any good. Just shooting a thousand rounds or so would basically pay for the kit. Does anyone have any experience with these kits? If so what do you think of them? Good brands, brands to avoid etc. I am not interested in buying a 22 just for target practice, I would prefer to use the one I just purchased.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I have a .22 kit for my 226 & 220. I would definitely recommend them. Aside from the cost savings, You get time behind the trigger of your 229. Best of both worlds. I would advise that you stick with a Sig factory kit. I've put approx 3000 rounds thru my .22's and loved every minute. Check Gunbroker for best prices.


----------

